# Signup sheet



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Download the signup sheet at: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/MSOsignup.doc


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks Steve, Its fun to be part of such an on top of things group.

------------------
Sarge


----------

